# Where is notepad??



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

I searched in my programs. and have nothing listed for notepad.

I went to run/search. and found notepad.. but all from '2002'.. I didnt' get my computer.. till Sept 93..??? Brand new.. (Dell WindowsXP).

What does that mean??

Also, when I clicked on those various 10 files of notepad.. alot were shortcuts. and their path?? was inaccessable..

Thanks.
Helene


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

The file you want is: *notepad.exe*
In Windows 98 it is here (and I believe it should be in the same location for XP)
C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe

The file dates are not related to when you purchased your computer. They are the date the files were written. Or possibly the date downloaded. I am sure if you check all the files on your entire computer, only a fraction will be from the date you purchased or more current.

Is there some problem with Notepad....other than the fact you can't find it?

sekirt


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Sekirt.

No problem with notepad. other than I can't find it.and I know on my old computer, it was "right there".. I was sure it would be in the start/programs.. but I dont have it.How can I "make it go there"?? LOL

Thanks.
and thanks for the info on the dates of files written..I didnt' know that..
Helene


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have WinXP Home edition, and I found it in three places: C:\windows, c:\windows\system32 and in c:\i386, all 65 KB. In start/programs/accessories, I have notepad listed, which is where all the shortcuts point to.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

start > programs > accessories

or

start > run > type *notepad* in the run box and hit enter.


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi .. Thanks I found it in accessories.. BUT.. I get this ...
Problem with shortcut. The drive or network connection that teh shortcut. "Notepad.Ink" refers to.. is unavailable.. Make sure that the disk, is properly inserted, or the network resource is available.. and then try again. (and then it gives you an "okay" to click) and I get NOTHING??

What does that mean. and how do I access it.. if I want it. 

Thanks - Helene


----------



## jwbirdsong (Nov 7, 2002)

Certian variation of Cool Web Search and other PIA infection can overwrite/delete several Windows files..Notepad included...for the file and more info see Merjin's site ---->HERE


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Just delete the shortcut and recreate one (on desktop, if you wish) by right clicking on the notepad.exe file and selecting create shortcut, or by right clicking on start/all prgrams/accessories/notepad to create a shortcut. You will get a notepad(2) which you can drag to the desktop.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

js73

Sounds easy.....except for the fact she can't *find* her notepad.exe
  

sekirt


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

I just found notepad.exe.. Actually there were two of them.. I checked both. and they were both the same.. one said, application.. the other said, windows.. (and some numbers).

I found them in search, files and folders.. I then created a shortcut to my desktop.. then dragged it to the top of my toolbar, where I have my earthlink tool bar and a few things. like explorer, outlook express. calculater, and now notepad.

Okay.. now that I have it.. I then went to Accessories. and still that notepad. will not open. So I deleted that one. 
Now that I have it.. What do I do with it??? I've never worked in notepad before.. just in word. and now that I wanted it.. have it.(thank you All)..<smile>.. Now, what kinds of things can I do in notepad that I can't do in word.. LOL
Thanks.. Helene


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Notepad is just plain text and nothing fancy. You can set the font style if you want. No color, just black.

One way I use it often is copying something from a web page that is written in HTML. By pasting it into notepad, the formatting from HTML tags is pulled out and it becomes plain text that is easier to use in an email.

It is intended as a quick, simple, easy way to handle text. Many people complain that it is too simple. Perhaps you'll like it. Perhaps you will never use it.

sekirt


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi Sekirt,

Thanks,, I hadn't ever used it before... as I can recall.. The only time I had seen it come up.. was when I run a hi jack log. and it goes to notepad..

But I was curious as to why it wasn't loaded properly. and also what it was used for.. 
Now that I know. You're right. I'll probably never use it. LOL..

But I do appreciate knowing, and finally putting it back(as a shortcut). just in case..

Thank you so very much for your help..I really do learn alot from this forum.

Thanks again,
Helene


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

You are quite welcome. I only filled in a few details.

The real thanks go to all the forum people that helped you locate and set up a shortcut to your satisfaction. :up: 

sekirt


----------



## HBLEAV (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi All.. I do thank you ALL.. cause you surely did help me.. I've learned so much from this forum.. 

Thanks again. to ALL of you..

Helene


----------

